# Fs: Corals



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Florida Ricordia:

Green 20$ 
Orange 20$
Yellow 20$
Multicolor 20$
Ultra bright orange 30$
Ultra bright Green 25$
Ultrla Bright Yellow 30$









Orange /blue lubo 30$









Red lubo 4heads 50$









Green pink tip frogspwn 10$ ahead
supper bright green florescent hairy mushrooms 10$ a head
Duncan 15-20 heads 60$


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice coral Arash, love the rics


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

wow nice stuff the palys fs to ?


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

beautiful tank arash!


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks All  yes those electric orange paly are for sale I have two frags 30$ each. 
10 heads each
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Also the big greet paly toadstool 50$ its very big









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Still have some left.


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

hey arash I am interested in your Ducan, do you still have it? Are you still using the 144W LED I sold you sometime ago?


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

No duncan is sold already, I do have some ric , lubo , poly , frogspwan , hammer , toadstool , metallic green hairy mushrooms , xenia , zoa ,....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

And yes I still using the 140w led I bought from you


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

hey is it toadstool in the first pic on the top right ?


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hammer 2 heads 15$









Frogspwan 5 heads 20$









Super bright green ricordia 25$, Bright orange with purple skirt 4 heads 60$.









Bright Orange Yuma 25$









Super bright Metallic green Hairy mushrooms 10$ a head









Poly farg 1 ,12heads 35$









Poly frag 2 , 2 heads 20$









breeding pair of Picasso Grade B with a huge super red RBTA 150$


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

pm'ed !!!!!!!


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hammer 2 heads 15$ SOLD









Frogspwan 1 head 10$ , 3 heads 20$









Super bright green ricordia 25$, Bright orange with purple skirt 4 heads 60$.









Bright Orange Yuma 25$ SOLD









Super bright Metallic green Hairy mushrooms 10$ a head

















Poly farg 1 ,12heads 35$









Poly frag 2 , 2 heads 20$









Poly 3 20$









Poly 4 35$

















breeding pair of Picasso Grade B with a huge super red RBTA 150$

















YOUTUBE VIDEO


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Still lot of coral available


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Still available


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Still Available


----------

